# Questions regarding SRAM Rival/Force



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi there. Yesterday I ordered a new 2011 Cannondale SuperSix. It's equipped with SRAM Rival/Force. My new ride arrives in November. So I'm pretty excited about it. 

What can I expect coming from Campy equipped road bikes? I've been told SRAM is very easy to get use to and very ergo for people with small and large hands. Thanks for everyone who has a take on this. I appreciate it.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

I ride SRAM Rival double-tap and absolutely love it. Couldn't be easier. You will miss a shift now and then but it is a great system. Can't go wrong.


----------



## polkm5s2 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Chorus and Force*

I have Campy Chorus on one bike and SRAM Force on another. It was very easy to adjust to the shifting of Force and the ergonomic feel is good as well. However, I do like the shifting feel and ergonomics of Chorus more than Force. That's my opinion and as you know, opinions vary. 

Enjoy the new Ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I'm so looking forward to using a SRAM equipped bike. I can't wait!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*SRAM Rival update!!*

Hey SRAM fans. Just an update on my 2011 SRAM Rival stuff. First of all it's pretty decent. You know just the normal wear and tear and stretching out the cables and getting everything adjusted to my liking. I'm just really use to my Campy stuff which is very nice and dialed in on my other bike. 

I've already put over 450 miles on my new 2011 Cannondale Super Six. Excellent bike too! Once in awhile I'll get ghost shifting but not very often. It has to be the cables. 

Otherwise the shifting is very crisp and fast. 

Does anyone know why this might be happening? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Cables are probably stretching. Once properly adjusted...there should be no ghost shifting at all.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

That's what I was thinking to. I'll have to adjust the cables over the weekend. Not a big deal. In the new year I might change out my cables with Yokozuna. Then again I might just wait after I reach like 2000 miles on this bike until I make any new changes.


----------

